# Sinbad & Napoleon



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

My two bronze Egyptian Maus, just turned two! Sinbad, the larger and more chilled of the two (and you can see Napoleon in the background, top right):



















And this is the 'business end' of Sinbad:










Napoleon, still tiny and more like a kitten still:





































I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow - they are stunning. Another breed to add to my list of "one day!" cats. Along with Serengetis, British Shorthair, Singapura, Cornish Rex and orientals...(as well as every moggy in the world)...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

There Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG, they're just wonderful! Love the pictures, too - especially the one with close-up on the paws. I have a thing for cat paws


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, they are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!! And their coats look amasing! Love the name Sinbad.....makes me think of Brookside..........how i loved that show!:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, they are stunning cats with gorgeous coats,x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Love the fourth pic of Napoleon, looks like he has eyeliner on:001_tt1::thumbup:x


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

tordis said:


> OMG, they're just wonderful! Love the pictures, too - especially the one with close-up on the paws. I have a thing for cat paws


Me too!

And I thought... I thought.... *sniff*.. I thought I was the only one....

"Pawn"


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Philski said:


> Me too!
> 
> And I thought... I thought.... *sniff*.. I thought I was the only one....
> 
> "Pawn"


Oooh, me three! I am of the opinion that my Little Man's weeny pink paw pads are just right for kissing (he loves it too, he sits for ages letting me fuss his feets).

Your kittehs are absolute stunners


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I keep coming back for another look. Can I ask what you feed them, they're so shiny!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

memmarmite said:


> Oooh, me three! I am of the opinion that my Little Man's weeny pink paw pads are just right for kissing (he loves it too, he sits for ages letting me fuss his feets).
> 
> Your kittehs are absolute stunners


Me four!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I keep coming back for another look. Can I ask what you feed them, they're so shiny!


They have Hill's dry food for grazing, and I am trying to get them back onto the Almo Nature wet food (they have discovered Felix, and love it - but I'm trying to wean them back onto the better stuff!).

Maus have silky coats anyway, so I think it's more to do with genes than what they eat. That said, the wet food they get is mainly fish, so maybe the fish oils help? Don't know.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

you have 2 beautiful cats there.

sinbad looks like a tiger in the 2nd pic lol.


----------

